# Parakeets



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2022)

Some of you know I was breeding parakeets for a good while then...pandemic...so I ended up with a buncha birds....parakeets. In the very first clutch there was a "splay-legged" hatchling. I put splints on the legs to make them grow better to no avail. Then for months I did physical therapy on her.legs and made her feet grab better but her legs go straight out from her sides. I watch a lot of the vet show and something I learned from Dr.Pol...the animal does not know he is handicapped. With that in mind I used ladders horizontally all around her cage and watched her...Nope...she does not know she is handicapped in the least. I have put several single birds in with her...but every one ended up bullying her... even the big male who cannot fly who was bullied himself for months until I finally saw and realized that he too was being beat up. But love seems to have spring up between the bars, just like prison! Oh my! he talks to her and sings to her...it's sweet.
I put in a platform to see if she'd use it and darned if she uses it and I put it way up to the top of her cage so that now she is close to him and they do this talking thing through the bars. It's hard to take a picture of them through the bars but he's really green and you could see him trying to get close to her and singing and making noise and I have enjoyed it


I just love that picture with that big male watching over her. His name is Big Man.. her's is Nichole Richie...she can hang like this for hours. ..and yes, she knows how to fly...



she cuddles up to this mirror to sleep with her mate...lol


I put another platform to help her out. That's a perfect shot showing splay-leg in birds and chelonia can get this syndrome as well.


----------



## bella&george (Jan 15, 2022)

Adorable pair  ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2022)

I love the little "widga, widga, widga" sound they make when they're happy. It's like they're sitting there talking to themselves.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jan 15, 2022)

Really nice to see and greatest has chance to live all be it not perfect. I looked after a lovebird last summer and found her fascinating and very vocal.  ? We have lots of wild parakeets in London and surrounding areas as they were released and have bred big time. A flock roost in a tree near by and they regularly fly over as a flock of green morning and night with parrot sounds. Enjoy


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I love the little "widga, widga, widga" sound they make when they're happy.


No you don't when it's 15 of'em making that noise...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2022)

Kelly kept parakeets for a while.
There was one in particular that kind of took to me. I still can't quite believe how much intelligence that tiny bird displayed.
It changed the way I'll think about them forever


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2022)

My great niece loves birds and has a few parakeets and a couple cockatiels. 
Dr. Pol is my cousins vet. If you see the one with a little girl with long dark hair and a real cutie, there with her dad and dogs that got hit in the face with porcupine quills, that's my cousins.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 15, 2022)

I love parakeets, too! I've had several over the years. 
I've thought of getting some more, but with 4 cats in our home, it would be a disaster waiting to happen. 
Birds are wonderful!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2022)

Moozillion said:


> I love parakeets, too! I've had several over the years.
> I've thought of getting some more, but with 4 cats in our home, it would be a disaster waiting to happen.
> Birds are wonderful!


You do know I also have 2 cats...they aren't even allowed to look at the birds...Smokey is 14 this year and Simon will be 8...I will have them for 4 years...so they were adult when they met the birds...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2022)

I really do get a lot of enjoyment watching them...


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 15, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> You do know I also have 2 cats...they aren't even allowed to look at the birds...Smokey is 14 this year and Simon will be 8...I will have them for 4 years...so they were adult when they met the birds...
> View attachment 339087
> 
> View attachment 339089


No, I did not know you also have cats (out of I me, then I forgot, which is highly possible!!! ).


----------

